# sloppy hunters



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

too bad not all hunters and outdoorsmen can respect the land they hunt and frequent.

This one goes out to whomever has "established" their camp up off Baldy ridge. Your wall tent and camp site has been there for a good while now, and your trash and water bottles are scattered all over the place up there. 
You guys are a mess and loud and every big game animal in the area knows you are there, as well as any other hunters that have hiked around there, they have no doubt seen your camp and trash.

I know your camp has been there longer than any of us are allowed to camp at one spot. I wonder if these photos with time and date stamps would do any good?

I can just burn more leather and hunt the game you folks have pushed further in the woods, but please clean up after yourselves and learn some respect.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

So did you notify the Forest Service?


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

yes


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I noticed the canvas tent located just east of the spring as well. Is that the one you are talking about? If I am correct I think those 2 are horse back riders. Should be pretty easy to find the horse trailer.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

yep, pretty safe to say anyone that has been up there has seen them and their trash.
not very friendly guys either.


----------

